# planning engineer



## eng_eslam (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اين التخطيط من الهندسة الصناعية الجميع يتحدث ويناقش ويعالج مشاكل الجودة والانتاج 
لماذا لا نفتح باب المناقشة تجاة التخطيط 
على الرغم من قوة التخطيط فى الشركاااات 
ارجو الاهتمااااااااام...........:73:


----------



## hani911 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

والله ياريت حتى لو احد عنده مراجع او دورات تدريبية عن التخطيط ياريت يزودنا بها


----------



## eng_eslam (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو الاهتمام*

السادة المشرفين الكرام
اتمنى ان احظى بمعلومات عن مهندس التخطيط او كتب فى هذا المجال او اماكن لاخذ الدورات لانى فى اشد الحاجة بصفتى مهندس تخطيط جديد فى هذا النطاق
اتمنى المساعدة


----------



## كروش المهندس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يا جماعه اللى عنده خبره فى التخطيط يفيدنى انا مهندس تخطيط جديد او اللى عنده كتب وبرامج مفيده ايفيدنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

يااااريت والله انا نفسى اعمل فى هذا المجال وعندما ذهبت للعمل سالت عن مجال عمل فى التخطيط ولكن للاسف المنشاءات الصناعية فى مصر لا تهتم بهذا المجال وعملت فى مجال الجودة


----------



## halawanii (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*planning and scheduling book*

i found a good book regarding that subject
you can find the link below
hope u find it useful​

http://sites.google.com/site/librar...facturing_and_Services.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1


----------

